# Monster Dovii



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Thought I would post a vid of my Dovii. I got him from cichlidconnection.com


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

that is 1 big boy and good looking too


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful Speciman! It's been decades since I've seen one that nice!!! Howong have you have it?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

zoyvig said:


> Beautiful Speciman! It's been decades since I've seen one that nice!!! Howong have you have it?


Thanks! I got him last Tuesday from Gage at Cichlidconnection.com



Woodworm said:


> that is 1 big boy and good looking too


Thanks! he is a monster indeed.



Hoosier Tank said:


> AWESOME!


----------



## viejauk (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome brute of a fish


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Stunning, is he going to be a Wet Pet or are you going to try and breed?


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Steffano2 said:


> Stunning, is he going to be a Wet Pet or are you going to try and breed?


Thanks! I'm hoping to breeding him once just to see.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Updated pics!


----------



## Doc6DK (Feb 8, 2012)

holy ****!! he's a monster! sweet fish dude


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Stunning.... What size tank? Does he bite the hand that feeds?


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Good grief! That is a huge fish!


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Mussin said:


> Stunning.... What size tank? Does he bite the hand that feeds?


He's in a temp 125... He flares at me when I'm in front of the tank, but does not bite during tank maintenance. I guess only a matter of time.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

One more pic for the road.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Love the wine cabinet/cellar under the tank best way to relax, drink a great glass of wine and watch your Dovii!


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks! I'm trying to figure out a cabinet design for the 300 gal


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

C'mon, it's just an XXL Jack Dempsey. :lol:

Seriously: that is one of the coolest cichlids in the history of cichlids.



> I got him last Tuesday from Gage at Cichlidconnection.com


Did you go in person or did they ship him in a piano box?


----------

